# قصة بناء أكبر طائرة شهدها العالم "إيرباص إيه 380"



## حاتم عفيفى (1 يناير 2012)

:75:
هذه قصة رهان بلغت قيمته بلايين الدولارات.
قصة بناء أكبر طائرة شهدها العالم أجمع.
حكاية أبحاث مطولة ، وصفقات تُعقد في سرية.
هندستها دقيقة على مستوى عالٍ جدا
كان بناؤها يمثل ضغطا نفسيا كبيرا
إنه سباق ضد الزمن في سبيل بناء أكبر طائرة عرفتها البشرية ... "إيرباص إيه 380" عملاق الاجواء.







AirBus.a380.part1.rar - 110 MB

AirBus.a380.part2.rar - 110 MB

AirBus.a380.part3.rar - 110 MB

AirBus.a380.part4.rar - 42.8 MB


----------

